# Introducing Sitka



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

This is my first tiny puppy, and my first shepherd. Sitka is 10 weeks old today, and about 20lbs. I hope I did this correctly. This forum has helped answer so many questions I've had about his behaviour and training.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! Photobucket pics are not working anymore because they changed their policy...

But you can upload pics here by scrolling done below the text entry box until you see a button for managing attachments. Click on that then on the file selection button, and it will give the option to use any app you like to select the file. Once selected, press the upload now button and you're golden. Again, welcome, and we look forward to seeing your pup!


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Thank you for the update. It's been years since I've used photobucket. I wasn't aware they stopped allowing sharing! 
Anyways, here's Sitka.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Adorable! And one of my favorite names by the way.


----------



## MillerMyBoy (Nov 9, 2017)

Beautiful! Look at those ears!!! Love the markings, they look very similar to my 4 month old pup.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Those ears! My current puppy also had the ears of an adult when she was only a few months old..
And her whole life I was hoping she wouldn't completely grow into them...LOL!

Nice looking puppy you have there...!


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Gotta love those ears--she's a cutie !


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Thank you! His ears have been up since he was about 8 weeks. I was really hoping he would stay dark, but he is fading fast! I've never met a smarter dog. I've had him since he was 5 weeks (I know, not a great idea, but it's done now and I wouldn't allow it to happen again). He knows basic commands: sit, down, off, "jail" (kennel), come here, and we do focus exercises multiple times a day with and without treats. We're currently working on stay, wait, and of course bite inhibition, and socializing. He has two older dogs to help teach him a thing or two. He loves to wrestle with our 3-4 year old shepherd mix, getting those two separated is almost a challenge sometimes. I'm totally in love with this pup, I cannot wait to teach him and help him grow into an awesome dog and do fun outdoorsy stuff with him!
Another picture wrestling with Ruger.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Sitka had a weigh-in today, while getting his second round of puppy shots. Hes 21.8lbs of teeth and fur. >.<


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Jpage24.87 said:


> Sitka had a weigh-in today, while getting his second round of puppy shots. Hes 21.8lbs of teeth and fur. >.<


At this age probably seems like mostly teeth with a little bit of fur wrapped around them! He's sue cute, and growing nicely!


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

OMG!! What a peanut!!! Gorgeous pup


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> Jpage24.87 said:
> 
> 
> > Sitka had a weigh-in today, while getting his second round of puppy shots. Hes 21.8lbs of teeth and fur. >.<
> ...


So many teeth! I know puppies bite, but I had no idea I'd be getting a raptor for a dog. Lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome to you and Sitka. Sitka you are beautiful boy.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Sitka is 11 weeks old today. After work we ran laps in the yard working on engagement and focus. He strayed a few times, so we're going to do this everyday until he's doesn't stray. Then he got to wrestle with his pal, Ruger. The dusting of snow we got today really wound up the dogs, they love the cooler weather. All the excitement resulted in a tuckered beastie. <3


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

So adorable!! I have a Ruger too


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

It's a great name for sure. ;-)


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

12 weeks today. Vet weighed him in at 27.1lbs. I'm absolutely hooked on this little guy. I love working with him, even if it's just getting his attention and focus in the yard. He's so eager to learn, and be present; I love it.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Pretty sure Sitka's ears are growing faster than he is. He's found a love for soccer, we dribble the ball all over the backyard after I get home from work. He seems to enjoy it more than fetch, which he's still learning how to play. I'm fascinated with his color changes, I can't wait to see what he'll look like in a year. 13weeks, and 30lbs, he's a solid brick.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

He's a cute pup


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Thank you!

14 weeks, yesterday. 35lbs, and getting taller by the day, I swear. I cannot believe how fast they grow and change. 
5weeks, and a picture from yesterday and today.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

17 weeks, 45lbs! All I have to say is the thank goodness we've made it this far. We have navigated our way through potty training, crate training, and landsharking, and small accomplishments like not bolting out doors, being released to eat, waiting to fetch a toy, coming when called, and making eye contact when his name is called, ECT. He also knows some cutesy tricks, like shake, he knows his right from his left paw, he jumps at toys on command. He's lost a handful of teeth already, and he looks like he has buck teeth because his adult teeth don't quite match the rest. Lol! Teething so far has been a million times easier than puppy landsharking, which has become extremely mild nowadays. 
My old girl has finally warmed up to him after almost 3 months. He out grew his baby collar and now has a big boy (for now) collar. We chose to switch his food to a grainless variety because he had some mild dandruff and itching, however the new food makes his poop very soft, so we may have to try something else. The switch did help with the itchiness and dandruff though! 
Anyways, I couldn't be more in love with this boy. <3


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Now that she's warmed up to him, maybe a couple laps in the yard for the old girl wouldn't be a bad idea? Lol. I'm kidding. How old is she?


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Steve Strom said:


> Now that she's warmed up to him, maybe a couple laps in the yard for the old girl wouldn't be a bad idea? Lol. I'm kidding. How old is she?


Lol! She doesn't move so well anymore, she tries like **** though. She been on a diet for a couple months now, and lost a little bit. She is 13ish. I adopted her 12 years ago. I don't push her much anymore, I let her hang out and get all the attention she wants. I hope I get at least another summer with her, to take her out to the mountains and our fishing holes and let her roam off leash. The last few years have been rough watching her slow down and experience some health problems. :-(


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Just wanted to share a couple pictures from this weekend. Sitka had a long weekend of traveling, playing, and outside time. He's one tired beastie now. ?


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

He’s got a dark mask just like my pup...love that!


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> He’s got a dark mask just like my pup...love that!


I really love the dark mask too. I hope he keeps it as he gets older.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Jpage24.87 said:


> Chuck94! said:
> 
> 
> > He’s got a dark mask just like my pup...love that!
> ...


Rollo’s dad & mom both have dark masks as adults so I’m assuming my guy will keep his...did his parents have dark masks?


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> Jpage24.87 said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck94! said:
> ...


His mom is very dark, I'm guessing She is either a bi-color or a very melanistic black and tan. His dad is the opposite, very light black and tan, barely even a saddle, only his nose/snout is black. Sitka falls somewhere between the two. He's darker than the one brother I still see occasionally. His brother is very light, and doesn't have near as much black and dark fading like Sitka. I think he'll keep a pretty dark mask. His face hasn't changed much since we brought him home, but he does have some tan in his face, it could spread. Only time will tell with him.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

8 months has flown by! Hes now the size of a small horse, and awkwardly long and lean, a bit gangly. I believe he's about 75lbs, 25" tall. 
The changes in personality and temperament has been pretty drastic. In a good way so far. I really hope that he continues on the path he is on right now. Adolescence has brought me a calmer, more respectful pup. Our work with impulse control has also helped I'm sure. It has also brought me a bit of stubbornness, or reluctance when asked to do something, but he still complies with help, or on his own. He handles stress and his enviornement better since we've introduced the prong collar on outings and in public places. I'm very proud of how he's maturing, I'm excited for him to grow up. I couldn't have asked for a better first gsd. I'm not sure I can own another breed after this pup. 
?


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! He looks great and very content! Sounds like your training is and has gone VERY well, good job!

I couldn't agree more! Mei is perfect and I feel we lucked out with a great first GSD!


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Mei said:


> Thanks for sharing! He looks great and very content! Sounds like your training is and has gone VERY well, good job!
> 
> I couldn't agree more! Mei is perfect and I feel we lucked out with a great first GSD!


Mei is such a sweet girl. It's nice having a decent pup to start with. He's had a few moments where in the back my head I was like "ugh, he's going to be trouble". Training so far has mostly consisted of learning manners, and very basic commands. I've had to nip a few bad behaviours, but he learned those boundaries pretty quick. I love how smart these dogs are.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

It has been a while since I' very posted. Life has been crazy since about August. Everything has been a bit of a blur. In that time my boy Sitka turned 1. He's has turned into a really chill big puppy, who loves to chew, and play ball, who lives for the river and snow. He is the definition of velcro, and exists as my 85lbs furry shadow. Love him like mad.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Looks all grown up!! Nice collar!


----------



## Custom Billet (Mar 10, 2018)

He is gorgeous! One happy boy!

Where did you have the collar made????


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Mei said:


> Looks all grown up!! Nice collar!


Thank you! Mei is sure getting big too, and gorgeous as ever. 


Custom Billet said:


> He is gorgeous! One happy boy!
> 
> Where did you have the collar made????


Thank you. I had it made from am etsy store for his birthday.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/RSVPhandcrafted


----------

